

CUFP 2009 Keynote - Real World Haskell - grosales
http://www.slideshare.net/bos31337/cufp-2009-keynote-real-world-haskell

======
asjo
I would like to browse the slides, but I am not going to create yet-another-
account on a website-I-don't-care-to-use to access the "Get file"-link.

Why do people use such websites instead of simply posting a PDF?

~~~
s2r2
Just stumbled upon this (Bryan O’Sullivan's blog):
[http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2009/09/04/slides-from-my-
cuf...](http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2009/09/04/slides-from-my-
cufp-2009-keynote-talk/)

And now for the direct link: <http://www.serpentine.com/bos/files/cufp.pdf>

Edit: What a wonderful presentation! (Even though there's not one line of
Haskell in it)

~~~
mahmud
WTF?!

That was both beautiful and useless. The speaker has a great eye for good
images and nothing to say about Haskell in particular. It's 90 pages of eye
candy, highly recommended if you're not that in to Haskell and have 15 minutes
to kill.

